# Pirana Id Please :-)



## tomek

Buy in serrasalmus spilopleura ?


----------



## Ægir

I would agree with S spilopleura / mac based on the picture.

Looks like it needs to be fattened up


----------



## tomek




----------



## Ægir

Aggressive little guy... nice vid


----------



## Sanchezi

beautiful fish!


----------



## tomek




----------



## Sanchezi

very aggressive and he is starting to put weight on...good to see.


----------



## Titus

Thats one angry fish, my red's are guppies compared to him.


----------



## Sanchezi

Solitaire Serrasalmus types concentrate more on their surrounding and what is happening outside their environment as they don't have to worry about concentrating on other members of a shoal and they generally are more aggressive then red belly (nattereri) piranhas...But believe me Titus your reds are not guppies compared to him...they are extremely powerful piranhas...which i am sure you know and where only using that as an expression...


----------



## Titus

Broke a cutting disk cutting my mangrove, P's only need a fraction of a second to take down a thumb thick branch...I'm well aware of what they are capable. Need two hands to hold one of them in a net...and so on. Joking about the guppie comparison of course but serras are known to be much more agressive than pygos.


----------



## Sanchezi

that is why i opted for a rhombeus LOL...but i really do miss my pygo group -- they were so much fun to watch feed...


----------



## Titus

My next fish will probably be a rhom or oscar, I like interracting with my pet, in a distant future though, I want my P's to live a long happy life and die of old age, I really treat them like I treat my dog or tom, I think the P's are the last I would give up if forced. When I moved I had the tank setup before the bedroom...think about that.

Agression? You should see my cat (tom) that ****** owns the place, have to lock him up when having guests over, nasty animal. He's a really big ragdoll tom named Toto, 4 years old.


----------



## Sanchezi

lol -- gotta love cats...funny thing is when i moved to my house, i got possession 2 days early so i can setup my tank and move my fish over...


----------



## Metan

Hello! Please tell me , in the photo Serrasalmus Rhombeus?

http://s019.radikal.ru/i615/1604/75/802cc7f56c08.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i507/1604/b5/e7a4b8f5ed4f.jpg

http://s020.radikal.ru/i710/1604/a4/f8804f8a4719.jpg


----------



## Sanchezi

1st picture it looks like a rhom -- but the last picture sort of looks like a sanchezi -- need to wait about 2 months and a little more growth before 100 % ID can be done...


----------



## Metan

Sanchezi said:


> 1st picture it looks like a rhom -- but the last picture sort of looks like a sanchezi -- need to wait about 2 months and a little more growth before 100 % ID can be done...


Thank you very much! I'll wait... 
The seller said it Rhombeus from Peru


----------



## Sanchezi

it could very well be...give it time -- Just a side note -- i would setup its own tank as having large red bellied piranhas on the other side of the clear divider may be a little stressful when feeding time comes up...the serrasalmus types have a very strong flight or fight behavior and that will cause him to either hide or try to go to the other side of the divider to get at the piranhas and that will cause his chin to get damaged...also take away from a calm environment and proper feeding....just a thought..


----------



## Metan

Well. This temporary partition. I plan to build him a separate aquarium.

I apologize for my English. I do not own )))Russian


----------



## Sanchezi

no worries -- your english seems fine to me


----------

